# Uhm is that even possible??



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rock on, dude!! :googly:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100118...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDd2lzbWFuY2l0ZWRm


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he was a better rocker than a pilot..... ohhhh thats mean!!!!......but thats my opinion


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The paper must have been hurting for news that day


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Now thats what I call DEATH ....Bow down to the evil master:devil:


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Rocking out to John Denver???

Kinda like Break Dancing to Tanya Tucker.....


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

...almost heaven

Glen Cambell rocked out on Tanya Tucker...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey I do that all the time Jack it's not nice to make fun of people


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have to admit, I have a soft spot for good ol' John Denver. I was raised on his music, to say my Mom is a fan would be an understatement. She used to camp out to get front row concert tickets, and even met him once. All my childhood memories are attached to various John Denver songs. He really wasn't bad. I actually like some of his music... I could probably even find a few of his tunes that I could rock out to (um, maybe)


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like they left out one more of John's hits...the ocean off of CA! And WOW $210 for playing the stereo 'too loud'? I guess the days of 'could ya turn it down a little' are gone and the great money grab has begun.


----------

